# mill town



## L'aura che tu respiri

Perché non posso trovare una traduzione per _mill town_?  Forse Italia non avesse molte _mill town_ -- oppure tutti i paesi meridionali avessero i mulini, dunque il termine _mill town_ è superfluo come _wine country_ (poiché tutta l'Italia è una terra da vino). Wikipedia dice _villaggio operaio_, ma non credo che sia la stessa cosa.  Questa foto dipinge un _mill town: _

http://matthewdfoxdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/1778376-mill_town_on_the_river-lowell.jpg 

Oppure un esempio ottocentesco in Inghilterra:

http://www.historywiz.com/images/industrialrevolution/milltown.gif


----------



## theartichoke

The "mill" in these instances is not a "mulino" but an older term for a factory. It's a town where the main employer is a factory, or many factories. Is there a term in Italian something like "paese industriale"?


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ah, interessante: ho trovato questa foto, di titolo "Panorama mulinesco": http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2502/3835731347_afd95f2612.jpg Riferisce per forza ai mulini a vento? O _mulinesco _è un aggettivo leggitimo?


----------



## CPA

Please give us the context, L'aura. A mill town to me is a _città industriale_, a mill being a general term for "factory".


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Context, beh', cerco il termine per questo qua:

http://blogs.voanews.com/tedlandphairsamerica/files/2012/03/04-lawrence-mass-1907-loc.jpg

Trovami le due parole giuste per descrivere questa foto qua, and the question will be answered.  _Come si descrive questa città qua nella foto? Città _____._


----------



## CPA

Like I said, _città industriale._


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Perfetto. Grazie!


----------



## giginho

Standing on the shoulders of CPA I'd say: *scorcio * di una città industriale.

P.S.in the OP, L'aura, you said: tutta l'Italia è terra di vino.....well, not in the whole Italy you can find good wine, so beware of that if you're planning a wine trip to Italy. If you wanna an advice, just come in Piemonte!!!


----------



## elfa

CPA said:


> Like I said, _città industriale._



With respect to CPA , I tend to think of "mill towns" as industrial cities, yes, but specifically ones that produces textiles. e.g. towns in Lancashire and Yorkshire that historically produced cotton and wool respectively. You wouldn't call Bridgend (Wales) or Sheffield "mill towns", even though they both produce industrial commodities and you could happily call them _città industriali_. The wiki article on this bears me out.

If we're referring specifically to textile-producing towns then, how then to translate this term into Italian? _Città di industria tessile_?


----------



## giginho

elfa said:


> With respect to CPA , I tend to think of "mill towns" as industrial cities, yes, but specifically ones that produces textiles. e.g. towns in Lancashire and Yorkshire that historically produced cotton and wool respectively. You wouldn't call Bridgend (Wales) or Sheffield "mill towns", even though they both produce industrial commodities. The wiki article on this bears me out.
> 
> If we're referring specifically to textile-producing towns then, how then to translate this term into Italian? _Città di industria tessile_?



I'm sorry Elfa, but città di industria tessile sounds wierd to me. If you would like to point out what kind of industry are those in a city is because that city is famous for that kind of industry. So Torino is the capital of the automotive industry, Biella is the capital of the textile, Cantù is the capital of the forniture industry.....btu if you are taking a picture of a textile factory in Cairo Montenotte, you wouldn't say that Cairo Montenotte is a mill town. 

By my point of view, you can say: città capitale del tessile if that particular town is very famous for its textile industry.


----------



## elfa

giginho said:


> By my point of view, you can say: città capitale del tessile if that particular town is very famous for its textile industry.



For me that's a more accurate translation of "mill town".


----------



## giginho

Thank you very much, dear!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Secondo me, il problema è quel che ho detto all'inizio: I mill town come quegli americani ed inglesi dipinti nei JPEG non esistono in Italia. (Mica Biella rassomiglia questo; è una bellissima città, col Duomo tutto tromp l'oeuil, ecc.)

RE I vini: mi piaciono i vini piemontesi, sia la barbera del Valsesia, sia il dolcetto del confine francese ... Ma non dimentichiamo la falanghina e il nero d'avola, per piacere. 

Tornando alla discussione linguistica, io VORREI dire "città mulinesca." So perfettamente che questa frase non si usa. Ma se io fossi in grado d'inventare una frase ...


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Oppure "città mulina[r]ia." Se (secondo Wiki) potete dire "villaggio operaio" ...


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> With respect to CPA , I tend to think of "mill towns" as industrial cities, yes, but specifically ones that produces textiles. e.g. towns in Lancashire and Yorkshire that historically produced cotton and wool respectively. You wouldn't call Bridgend (Wales) or Sheffield "mill towns", even though they both produce industrial commodities and you could happily call them _città industriali_.


You took the words right out of my mouth.

Hunting around I did find Prato defined as a _città tessile _and elsewhere as _una delle capitali tessili europee.

_L'aura, _città mulinesca _sounds very strange to me, I must say_._


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Be', ma dev'essere possibile rendere "mill town" con una parola che contiene una forma della parola "mulino." Città industriale -- suona benissimo, ma è generico. Un mulino è un mulino, punto e basta. Città mulinaia? Mulinaria? Mulinare? Non so -- siete voi gli italofoni.


----------



## giginho

L'aura, per noi in Italia il mulino è associato alla macinazione del grano e all'industria alimentare dell'ottocento. Non abbiamo cognizione dell'uso del mulino nel tessile sebbene esso sia comunque parte integrante di questo tipo di industria.

P.S. il barbera migliore lo trovi nel monferrato, il dolcetto migliore lo trovi nei dintorni di Dogliani.....e non abbiamo citato il barolo e altri 100 vini piemontesi degni di nota!!!


----------



## elfa

giginho said:


> L'aura, per noi in Italia il mulino è associato alla macinazione del grano e all'industria alimentare dell'ottocento. Non abbiamo cognizione dell'uso del mulino nel tessile sebbene esso sia comunque parte integrante di questo tipo di industria.



Appunto, gig. L'aura, the mill (third image) that you flagged up isn't the kind you would find in a "mill town", nor is it a "mulino".


----------



## ohbice

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Perché non posso trovare una traduzione per _mill town_? Forse Italia non avesse molte _mill town_ -- oppure tutti i paesi meridionali avessero i mulini, dunque il termine _mill town_ è superfluo come _wine country_ (poiché tutta l'Italia è una terra da vino). Wikipedia dice _villaggio operaio_, ma non credo che sia la stessa cosa. Questa foto dipinge un _mill town: _
> 
> http://matthewdfoxdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/1778376-mill_town_on_the_river-lowell.jpg
> 
> Oppure un esempio ottocentesco in Inghilterra:
> 
> http://www.historywiz.com/images/industrialrevolution/milltown.gif



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crespi_d'Adda


Crespi è un villaggio operaio. Albino è una cittadina "media"  (forse 20.000 abitanti) con cospicui insediamenti produttivi lungo il Serio. Sesto san Giovanni una città industriale. Forse per dare una traduzione adeguata occorrerebbe avere un'idea delle dimensioni dell'abitato, delle fabbriche, del numero dei lavoratori...


----------



## elfa

oh said:


> Crespi è un villaggio operaio. Albino è una cittadina "media"  (forse 20.000 abitanti) con cospicui insediamenti produttivi lungo il Serio. Sesto san Giovanni una città industriale. Forse per dare una traduzione adeguata occorrerebbe avere un'idea delle dimensioni dell'abitato, delle fabbriche, del numero dei lavoratori...



Non credo, oh b. Un "mill town" può essere chiamato tale avendo un solo "mill" o cinquanta, e il numero dei lavoratori dentro potrebbe variare da una manciata di persone a centinaia, penso. Chiaramente un "town" sempre vale meno di una città, ma i "mill towns" non erano città di dimensioni grandissime. Le fabbriche però dovevano essere poste/costruite attorno ad un fiume/rio per poter approfittare dell'acqua e far funzionare la ruota dentro.


----------



## ohbice

elfa said:


> Non credo, oh b. Un "mill town" può essere chiamato tale avendo un solo "mill" o cinquanta, e il numero dei lavoratori dentro potrebbe variare da una manciata di persone a centinaia, penso. Chiaramente un "town" sempre vale meno di una città, ma i "mill towns" non erano città di dimensioni grandissime. Le fabbriche però dovevano essere poste/costruite attorno ad un fiume/rio per poter approfittare dell'acqua e far funzionare la ruota dentro.



Sì, il discorso del mulino sta per forza motrice. Questo più o meno lo avevo capito. Che poi si usi per macinare granaglie, far girare i telai per la lavorazione dei tessuti oppure per fabbricare la carta (come succedeva per esempio a Minori, sulla penisola amalfitana), o per altre lavorazioni ancora, è abbastanza indifferente. Comunque, se diamo per assodato che si parla di un periodo storico determinato e di una "dimensione" relativamente contenuta, ancora faccio fatica a capire come mai _villaggio operaio _non possa andare bene all'autore del thread.


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> Comunque, se diamo per assodato che si parla di un periodo storico determinato e di una "dimensione" relativamente contenuta, ancora faccio fatica a capire come mai _villaggio operaio _non possa andare bene all'autore del thread.


Perché la foto che ha linkato non è di un villaggio....


----------



## ohbice

london calling said:


> Perché la foto che ha linkato non è un villaggio....



La tua risposta è disarmante, london calling 
Tuttavia villaggio operaio non è esattamente sinonimo di villaggio... dipende dalle dimensioni dell'industria che lì si è insediata, e di conseguenza da quante/quali case/servizi sono stati edificati per le maestranze, come dicevo. Qui ci sono due link che mostrano il villaggio di Crespi, di cui ho già detto, e la cittadina di Schio.
Ciao.
p

http://www.sempreinbici.com/adda-nord/travel/crespi_d_adda_ciminiera2.shtml
http://www.spaziopadova.com/SalvaVeneto/ctgIntern/industria/11Schio.htm


----------



## elfa

oh said:


> ancora faccio fatica a capire come mai _villaggio operaio _non possa andare bene all'autore del thread.



Oh b, se leggi il mio post no 8 e quello di London no 14, vedrai che siamo d'accordo sull'interpretazione di "mill town", cioè una città dove si producono tessili. "Villaggio operaio" non rende quest'idea...


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Semplifichiamo la discussione. Cos'è un aggettivo per dire "dei mulini"? Mulinario? Mulinante?


----------



## ohbice

Hai ragione Elfa, non ho letto abbastanza le risposte già postate. Chiedo scusa. Comunque forse in italiano è necessario fare un lungo giro per tradurre _mill town_, a questo punto: Cittadina con importanti fabbriche per la lavorazione dei tessuti.
Ciao.
p



L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Semplifichiamo la discussione. Cos'è un aggettivo per dire "dei mulini"? Mulinario? Mulinante?



Muliniano? ma che vuol dire? 
Forse anche mulinesco? mulinatore?


----------



## elfa

oh said:


> Cittadina con importanti fabbriche per la lavorazione dei tessuti.



Sicuramente questa rende meglio l'idea...


----------



## london calling

Se non ho capito male, OB, un _villaggio operaio_ è un'area quartiere edificato apposto per ospitare gli operai di una fabbrica, correggimi se sbaglio. Se è così, in inglese si dice "model village" (vedi qui e qui). Però, la foto che ha linkato l'aura è di un "mill town", non di un "model village".


----------



## Pat (√2)

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Semplifichiamo la discussione. Cos'è un aggettivo per dire "dei mulini"? Mulinario? Mulinante?


Ciao, L'aura 
 non esiste alcun aggettivo per dire "dei mulini", none whatsoever.
 tu non stai parlando di mulini (which are buildings where corn is made into flour), ma di fabbriche.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

√2 said:


> Ciao, L'aura
> 
> tu non stai parlando di mulini (which are buildings where corn is made into flour), ma di fabbriche.



Hai ragione.  Boh.  So solo che, in America ed in Inghilterra, noi diciamo  _mill town_ per questo:


----------



## ohbice

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Hai ragione.  Boh.  So solo che, in America ed in Inghilterra, noi diciamo  _mill town_ per questo:
> 
> View attachment 11216



Noi purtroppo non abbiamo molte cose del genere... sarà perché in Italia di grandi industrie ce ne sono state sempre poche... sarà perché vicino ai grandi fiumi abbiamo cominciato a costruire cose qualche migliaio di anni fa, e non le abbiamo mai buttate giù per costruirci fabbriche... o forse è solo perché qui da noi grandi fotografi capaci di coniugare immagini di architettura industriale con un'idea di paesaggio non hanno ancora fatto breccia.
Mi spiace.


----------



## ohbice

london calling said:


> Se non ho capito male, OB, un _villaggio operaio_ è un'area quartiere edificato apposto per ospitare gli operai di una fabbrica, correggimi se sbaglio. Se è così, in inglese si dice "model village" (vedi qui e qui). Però, la foto che ha linkato l'aura è di un "mill town", non di un "model village".


Crespi è una vera e propria città in miniatura, non soltanto un quartiere, edificato per ospitare operai, tecnici, dirigenti e tutto quanto serve per far funzionare una fabbrica. Tieni conto che all'epoca nei paesi limitrofi non c'era nulla di quello che la famiglia Crespi realizzò a Crespi d'Adda - anche in termini di infrastrutture e servizi. Nella pagina di Wiki che ho postato prima si parla di "company town": _It is an outstanding example of the 19th and early 20th-century _"company towns"_  built in Europe and North America by enlightened industrialists to meet  the workers' needs. The site is still intact and is partly used for  industrial purposes, although changing economic and social conditions  now threaten its survival. Since 1995 it has been on _Unesco_'s list of _World Heritage Sites_._


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, L'aura.

Come ti hanno già detto, "mill town" significa "textile manufacturing town" (in particolare ci si riferisce alle città industriali sorte nel 19° secolo in Inghilterra per la manifattura laniera e negli Stati Uniti per quella cotoniera). 

La parola "mill" ti trae in inganno e ti fa pensare ai mulini, ma questi c'entrano solo fino a un certo punto: le industrie tessili hanno preso il nome di _mills_ perché in origine erano alimentate da mulini ad acqua (_watermills_), che producevano l'energia necessaria a far funzionare tutti i macchinari utilizzati nei vari processi di lavorazione. Infatti ogni macchinario era collegato a ruote azionate dal mulino stesso (vedi immagini qui, qui, qui, qui, qui). 
La necessaria presenza del mulino ad acqua è la ragione per cui questo tipo di città industriali sono sorte lungo fiumi. 

In Italia l'area dove prima è nata e si è sviluppata l'industria tessile (laniera) è la provincia di Biella. Non si è trattato di uno sviluppo industriale comparabile come dimensioni e concentrazione a quello delle città tessili britanniche, ma rappresenta comunque ciò che nel nostro Paese più si avvicina ad una "mill town" (vedi immagini qui, qui, qui).

Il termine usato in italiano per definire questo tipo di aree industriali (abbiamo anche Prato, Carpi ed altre minori) è "distretto industriale tessile", che trovo sia il miglior traducente a disposizione per l'inglese "mill town". 
*
*


----------



## elfa

Connie Eyeland said:


> Il termine usato in italiano per definire questo tipo di aree industriali (abbiamo anche Prato, Carpi ed altre minori) è "distretto industriale tessile", che trovo sia il miglior traducente a disposizione per l'inglese "mill town".
> *
> *



Grazie, Connie, della risposta esaustiva ed esemplare. Sono d'accordo anche con il tuo suggerimento


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie a te, Elfa.
Alternative sono anche: "_polo industriale nel/del settore tessile_" o "_centro industriale __tessile_".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Il cosiddetto "distretto industriale" (che sarebbe azzeccato per il "tessile") è, però, un'entità socio-territoriale con caratteristiche particolari e ben definite che raggruppa, tra l'altro, diversi Comuni. 

L'aura, la didascalia dell'immagine dice "The Arlington Cotton Mills" (I cotonifici di Arlington); forse per "mill town" potresti dire "città sviluppatasi attorno alle industrie tessili" o "città del tessile-manifatturiero" o "città della manifattura tessile".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Anja.


> "città sviluppatasi attorno alle industrie tessili" questa definizione può andare bene, in alternativa alle precedenti
> o "città del tessile-manifatturiero" questa no; semmai si dice "polo tessile-manifatturiero"
> o "città della manifattura tessile". teoricamente potrebbe andare (nel senso che traduce correttamente il termine inglese), però non fa parte della terminologia in uso in italiano per definire realtà di quel tipo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a te, Connie 

Anche "polo", secondo me, non funziona: prova a cercare in rete alcuni esempi di "poli industriali" e ti renderai conto che non hanno molto da spartire con "una città del tessile-manifatturiero" del 1907.  
Oppure, puoi leggere qui: "Polo" (.4)

Be', perché dici che "città della manifattura tessile" non fa parte della terminologia in uso? Non sappiamo quale "realtà" voglia definire L'aura: se si tratta solo di una didascalia, per me,  "Arlington, città della manifattura tessile" non suona così male.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Dicevo che non va bene "città del tessile-manifatturiero"* perché quest'ultimo è un aggettivo e si usa come tale in questo tipo di locuzioni; per questo ho portato l'esempio di "polo tessile-manifatturiero" (oppure potrei dire "centro tessile-manifatturiero").
Se vuoi usare "città", dovresti dire "città tessile-manifatturiera" (che non si usa) oppure "città industriale del settore tessile-manifatturiero" (che è forse un po' lunga come descrizione).

Riguardo a "città della manifattura tessile", puoi controllare anche in Google e troverai zero risultati, perché non è terminologia in uso. Non è "sbagliata" ma non è una delle locuzioni che si sono coniate nel tempo e che ormai costituiscono espressioni fisse per definire aree caratterizzate dallo sviluppo specifico dell'industria tessile.
Certo, come descrizione di fotografia possiamo creare anche una locuzione nuova, purché sensata. Però siccome esistono già in italiano vari termini per definire quel tipo di realtà, mi sembrerebbe più semplice e immediato scegliere tra quelli.

* Mi viene in mente ora che invece "città del tessile" andrebbe bene. Basta togliere "manifatturiero"; infatti "tessile" è molto usato come aggettivo sostantivato per indicare "il settore tessile"/"l'industria tessile".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', perché, secondo te "distretto industriale" qui era sensato?
Quando si parla di un settore economico spesso e volentieri il "settore" è sottinteso:  "*Il manifatturiero *made in Italy vede *nel tessile* ..." "Il calzaturiero è uno dei pilastri ..."
E quali termini sceglieresti visto che "distretto industriale" e "polo industriale" non vanno bene?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"Distretto industriale" e "polo industriale" li stai riportando tu, ma non sono i termini esatti che avevo scritto.

Riepilogo le varie alternative che ho suggerito:
- "_distretto industriale tessile_" (può essere formato da una città principale e paesi satellite, come nel caso di Prato e di Biella, che avevo citato, o da un comprensorio di vari piccoli comuni che insieme fanno distretto, come hai citato tu; una cosa non esclude l'altra e Arlington potrebbe benissimo rientrare nella definizione di "distretto industriale tessile" se quella era la sua attività prevalente all'epoca della fotografia);

- "_polo industriale del/nel settore tessile_" o "_centro industriale (del/nel settore) tessile_" (simile alla definizione di cui sopra, ma identificativo più di un centro specifico, che di un indotto come nel caso del distretto, quindi forse più calzante nel caso della singola città di Arlington. Che non sia termine adatto al caso non è vero; si legge ad esempio a proposito di uno dei comuni della Val Seriana noto per l'industria tessile:_ "Albino, insediamento romano divenuto, dal secondo '800,  notevole polo industriale del settore tessile_";

- _"polo tessile-manifatturiero" _o "_centro tessile-manifatturiero_" (idem come sopra);

- "_città del tessile_" (variazione del tuo "città del tessile-manifatturiero").

Il termine "centro" è forse il più poliedrico. La didascalia potrebbe essere quindi: "_Arlington, importante ...."_ (inserendo al posto dei puntini una delle locuzioni riportate).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Perdonami, ma io ... desisto. 
Non abbiamo nessuna contestualizzazione, "centro" o "città" o "villaggio" o "area" sono termini che, per come la vedo io, potrebbero funzionare tutti, a differenza di "distretto industriale" o "polo" (sai bene che ci si riferiva al sostantivo per "town", giusto? Tessile o chimico o altro non fanno, qui, la differenza!).
Ritengo che L'Aura abbia spunti a sufficienza per poter decidere.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Beh, io ho suggerito tutti i termini (tutti quelli che mi sono venuti in mente finora; potrebbe essermene sfuggito qualcuno) che in italiano si usano per definire i centri urbani o le aree caratterizzati dalla presenza di un'industria tessile fortemente sviluppata.
Non necessariamente nella terminologia italiana è incluso il termine "città", per cui non trovo così strano tradurre con "centro" o "polo" anche se inglese c'era la parola "town".
Poi ci sono i tuoi suggerimenti, da te creati (nel senso che non corrispondono alla terminologia fissa in uso) ma che possono andare bene come descrizione per la fotografia, perché in ogni caso svolgono la funzione di spiegarne il contenuto. A questo punto, concordo col fatto che L'Aura ha davvero sufficiente materiale per poter operare una scelta.


----------

